# Skyscraper Hotels



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Post your favorite skyscraper hotels here. I'll start with the *Westin Peachtree Plaza Hotel* in Atlanta, built in 1976.


Peachtree Westin by Katie Carpentier, on Flickr


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

http://www.worldofbuildings.com/bldg_images/1552-m02c9mpp.jpg
Swissôtel The Stamford, Singapore


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

http://www.uniqhotels.com/media/hotels/ff/6. ryugyong hotel.jpg
The "infamous" Ryugyong hotel, Pyongyang


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*The Westin Leipzig*


The Westin by www.haaijk.nl, auf Flickr









Quelle: http://leipzigersparschwein.de/leipzig-bilder-galerie-07/


----------



## spidey7312 (Dec 5, 2015)

*Hilton Downtown*, Cleveland


Blend of Old and New by Thom Sheridan, on Flickr


Hilton Cleveland Downtown by Erik Drost, on Flickr


Hilton Cleveland Downtown by Erik Drost, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Westend Gate (Marriot) Frankfurt*


Marriott-Hotel - Frankfurt 02 by Stefan, auf Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Kadzman said:


> http://www.worldofbuildings.com/bldg_images/1552-m02c9mpp.jpg
> Swissôtel The Stamford, Singapore


It looks to be considerably taller than the *Swissôtel Chicago*.


Swissotel by Chad Horwedel, on Flickr


Swissotel by Emilie, on Flickr


----------



## george_costanza (Jan 18, 2017)

*Burj Al Arab*


----------



## UrbanImpact (Jan 10, 2005)

Waldorf Astoria - New York City, USA
Built in 1931








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/ea/St_Bartholomews_and_The_Waldorf_Astoria_Hotel.jpg/800px-St_Bartholomews_and_The_Waldorf_Astoria_Hotel.jpg


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

spidey7312 said:


> *Hilton Downtown*, Cleveland
> 
> 
> Blend of Old and New by Thom Sheridan, on Flickr


That hotel looks to be quite new.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Detroit Marriott at the Renaissance Center:*

Renaissance Center, Detroit, Michigan by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Park Inn Berlin*


Berlin Park Inn by David Bank, auf Flickr


----------



## spidey7312 (Dec 5, 2015)

A Chicagoan said:


> That hotel looks to be quite new.


It is. The building was opened last year shortly before the RNC.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*NH Hotels Milano Fiera*
Design > Dominique Perrault
Height > 72 m
250-rooms hotel close to Milano Rho Exhibition Center (Milan, Italy).









link


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Barcelò Milano Hotel* (previously "B4 Hotel")
Design > Giancarlo Marzorati
Height > 94 m
300-rooms hotel in Stephenson area, close to former Expo 2015 site (Milan, Italy).


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

Ukraine Hotel (Raddison Royal) Moscow. 

34 floors, 206 meters with spire.

Built 1957


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

^^ It's the "vainest" skyscraper in the world, according to CTBUH.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Manchester Grand Hyatt Hotel*, San Diego:

Manchester Grand Hyatt Hotel, San Diego [CC BY-SA 3.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0)], by Bernard Gagnon (Own work), from Wikimedia Commons


Untitled by procrast8, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*T Hotel*
Design > Martuscelli, Piva
Height > 62 m
Cagliari, Italy


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*SB Hotel* (previously "B4 Hotel")
Design > LVL Architettura
Height > 86 m
Padova, Italy


QP - Quattordicesimo Piano - Gascom Real Estate (Net Center) Padova by Liquid Diamond

Red by Alessio Cuccu

a lazy sunday... by Stefano​


----------



## rockinmoz (Jun 2, 2011)

*Marriott Custom House Boston. 496ft.*








[/url]20160919_122920 by joel moslet, on Flickr"][url=https://flic.kr/p/VVsEyw]20160919_122920 by joel moslet, on Flickr[/URL][/EMAIL][/IMG]


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Manila,

Shangri La at The Fort


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

*Hilton Moscow Leningradskaya Hotel*


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Swissôtel Moscow, 170m


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

bus driver said:


> *Hilton Moscow Leningradskaya Hotel*


Is that one of the Seven Sisters?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*The Westin Nanjing:*

The Westin Nanjing—Exterior by Westin Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*The Westin Osaka:*

The Westin Osaka—Exterior by Westin Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

A Chicagoan said:


> Is that one of the Seven Sisters?


Yep, it is


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*W Barcelona Hotel*
Design > Ricardo Bofill
Height > 99 m
Barcelona, Spain









https://www.flickr.com/photos/evamariatimon/33380855492/sizes/l

|||| W by Ramón Menéndez Covelo​


----------



## Dominicanese (Jun 27, 2017)

some a these hotels look scary big

but nice


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Swissôtel Chicago:*

Swissôtel Chicago in May 2016 [CC BY-SA 4.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/4.0)], by MusikAnimal (Own work), from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## QVP (Apr 22, 2016)

*Rotterdam* | Millenniumtoren (Marriott Hotel) | 149 m











Source​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*JW Marriott Marquis Dubai:*

JW Marriott Marquis Hotel Dubai by Ingeborg van Leeuwen, on Flickr

The tallest all-hotel skyscrapers in the world!


----------



## Bahromovies (Dec 26, 2016)

Renaissance Kuala Lumpur Hotel





Holiday Inn Resort Penang


----------



## willman87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*BENIDORM - SPAIN
*









http://www.granhotelbali.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/1332/files/home/home1.jpg


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*The Westin Qingdao:*
 
The Westin Qingdao—Exterior by Westin Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

Grand Hyatt Kuala Lumpur


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Flagship Four Seasons Toronto*


*Tower*









*Lobby*








Both courtesy of Expedia

*Courtyard*








Courtesy of beintoronto

*Foreground left*








Courtesy of Jasonzed


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

*Four Seasons KL*

Almost topped off..


realitybites-u said:


> 2017-06-28_09-57-02 by iamk2, on Flickr
> 
> 2017-06-28_09-54-43 by iamk2, on Flickr
> 
> 2017-06-28_09-53-55 by iamk2, on Flickr





nazrey said:


> SEAsia 071 by ollicrusoe, on Flickr


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

*Astrus Hotel Moscow*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Westin Mumbai Garden city*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*ITC Royal Bengal, A Luxury Collection hotel, Kolkata*
Opening April 2018


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Radisson Blu Aqua hotel, Chicago*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

A Chicagoan said:


> They own a whole fleet of Rolls-Royces? :shocked:


Yes the own the whole fleet. There are approximately 10 Peninsula hotels in the world and almost all of them have these.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

hussainthegreat said:


> Yes the own the whole fleet. There are approximately 10 Peninsula hotels in the world and almost all of them have these.


What are they used for? Transporting guests?

According to Wikipedia, "The Peninsula Hong Kong holds several world records for placing the largest single orders for fleets of Rolls-Royce cars in the world".


----------



## stofzuiger (Jul 24, 2011)

*Oasia Downtown Hotel, Singapore *


----------



## roballan (Aug 23, 2009)

What a beautiful building! :drool:


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

A Chicagoan said:


> What are they used for? Transporting guests?
> 
> According to Wikipedia, "The Peninsula Hong Kong holds several world records for placing the largest single orders for fleets of Rolls-Royce cars in the world".


Yes obviously the service is given to almost all guests of all hotels that is in Hong Kong, Chicago, Los Angeles (Beverly Hills), Shanghai, Beijing, Paris, Bangkok, Manila but I guess in New York they use Mini Cooper's.


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

KL three hotels here; Hilton, Le Meriden and St. Regis 








http://www.qsentral.my/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/2resize0160105_105839-1.jpg


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Crown Plaza Hotel , Tel - Aviv (the square Azrieli tower) 


by Sashko Ro


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*AC Hotel by Marriott Bella Sky, Copenhagen*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*85 Sky Tower hotel, Kaohsiung City, Taiwan *
Second tallest hotel in the world


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Rose Rayhaan by Rotana, Dubai, UAE*
Third tallest hotel in the world


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Grand Hyatt, Shanghai*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Raffles, Jakarta*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Mandarin Oriental, Las Vegas*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Mandarin Oriental, New York*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Conrad, Hong Kong*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Mandarin Oriental, Hong Kong*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*JW Marriott, Hong Kong*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Upper House, Hong Kong*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Hotel ICON, Hong Kong*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Hotel Eclat, Beijing*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Oberoi, Mumbai*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Trident Nariman Point, Mumbai*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Oberoi, Dubai*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Taj, Dubai*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Taj Mahal Palace hotel, Mumbai*
*Tower wing*
Built in 1970 as an addition to the palace that was built in 1905









https://thecreativityengine.files.wordpress.com/2014/03/img_4641_2_3_fused.jpg?w=1000


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Atlantis the Palm, Dubai*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Atlantis Paradise island, Bahamas*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*The Westin New York Times Square*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*W Bangkok*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Conrad, Miami*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Mandarin Oriental, Singapore*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Shangri-La, Bengaluru, India*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Taj Mahal Hotel, Delhi*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Marina Bay Sands, Singapore*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Vivanta by Taj-President, Mumbai*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Conrad, Pune*


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Hilton Mexico City Santa Fe*


----------



## Bahromovies (Dec 26, 2016)

Renaissance Kuala Lumpur Hotel





Holiday Inn Resort Penang


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

*Conrad Bengaluru, India*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

hussainthegreat said:


> *JW Marriott Indianapolis*


Marriott Village. :lol:


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*Ritz Carlton Mega Kuningan Jakarta*


ncon said:


>



RITZ CARLTON Mega Kuningan, Jakarta by Dazon, hosted:MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Four Seasons, Toronto*









Courtesy of expedia


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Ritz-Carlton, Toronto*









Courtesy of Ian Serota


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Delta, Toronto*









Courtesy of UT


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Shangri-La, Toronto*









Courtesy of UT


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Fairmont Royal York, Toronto*









Courtesy of canadabydesign


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*Ritz Carlton Pacific Place SCBD Jakarta*


RITZ CARLTON Pacific Place, Jakarta by MYW_2507, on Flickr


RITZ CARLTON Pacific Place level 8, Jakarta by MYW_2507, on Flickr


RC PP Level 8. Jakarta by MYW_2507, on Flickr


Ritz Carlton Pacific Place, Jakarta by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*THE WESTIN Jakarta*









https://www.facebook.com/1827394323...3779798/184218795528670/?type=3&theater&ifg=1


20160910_083741 by faris faris, on Flickr









source









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1616123736284.81927.1632073148&type=3&theater


----------



## dendenden (Mar 9, 2015)

Four Seasons Denver


----------



## dendenden (Mar 9, 2015)

Residence Inn Marriott Central Park


----------



## dendenden (Mar 9, 2015)

Sofitel NYC


----------



## dendenden (Mar 9, 2015)

Fairfield Inn Financial District NYC. Stayed in this one!


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*FOUR SEASONS at Capital Place Jakarta*



simplyrammy said:


>


----------



## MalimDeMan (Sep 2, 2015)

*Grand Hyatt Kuala Lumpur*



















Pool View









Dining View


----------



## Tonik1 (May 4, 2018)

Hotel Warszawa (Prudential)



















before:










after:


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*Hotel Indonesia KEMPINSKI*, *Jakarta*



Highcliff said:


> *HEIGHT:* 215m/706feet
> *FLOORS:* 58fl
> *COMPLETION:* 2008
> *ARCHITECT:* ?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1527010











https://www.flickr.com/photos/30915...iSg-oT85uf-o5XDZ8-o4dAiN-o69mxW-nNLnGf-o69Y7u
Credit photo: *Antara / Fanny Octavianus*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/11667033456/
​


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*FAIRMONT Jakarta*

FAIRMONT Jakarta by dusk MYW_2507, on Flickr[/size]


----------



## Coldblooded (Jan 25, 2018)

Renaissance Kuala Lumpur Hotel





Holiday Inn Resort Penang


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

^^Why are you posting the same videos but under a different name?


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*GRAND HYATT** Jakarta*



cyberprince said:


> Height (estimated) *125.48 m*
> Floors (above ground) *30*
> Construction start *1987*
> Construction end *1991*
> ...






bozenBDJ said:


> IMG_5695 by rahul549, on Flickr



BunderanHI_Selamat_Datang by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*Hotel MULIA Jakarta*









MULIA Hotel Jakarta by MYW_2507, on Flickr


The HOTEL MULIA Jakarta by The Mulia @MYW_2507, on Flickr












ananto hermawan said:


>


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice to see Fairmont and Four Seasons adding properties at a steady clip.


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

*Grand Hyatt
Manila, Philippines*
No. of Floors: 66
Height: 318 meters


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

*Discovery Primea
Manila, Philippines*
No. of Floors: 68
Height: 250 meters


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

*Marco Polo Hotel Ortigas
Manila, Philippines*
No. of Floors: 41
Height: 180 meters


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Rose Rayhaan by Rotana*, Dubai:
 
The Rose Tower - Dubai - (Rotana Rose Rayhaan Hotel) by Gordon Calder - 5 .5 Million Views - Thanks!, on Flickr


----------



## Coldblooded (Jan 25, 2018)

Renaissance Kuala Lumpur Hotel


----------

